# combination array



## arpanmukherjee1 (Jul 13, 2010)

i want to find combination of elements in an array with two rules :

1. the output should be 4 (for 4 arr elements)
2. repetitions are allowed

eg {A,B,C,D}

o/p: 
{A,A,A,A}
{A,A,A,B}
{A,A,B,B}
''
''
''


thanx in advance.. (coding in c#/c)


----------



## arpanmukherjee1 (Jul 16, 2010)

did this forum run out of programmers ????

or did nobody understand the question ??

tell me how "this" relates to my question , still looking for answers


----------



## abhidev (Nov 22, 2010)

Can u elaborate a bit?


----------



## arpanmukherjee1 (Nov 22, 2010)

i forgot about this thread. it is LONG time back.

found the solution myself. it was a small part of a much larger algo.

so this is "solved". thnks for bumping. 

btw the codeproject link is the basic step of the solution


----------



## abhidev (Nov 24, 2010)

Hey how much does ur Proccy, mobo and Ram cost you...m planning to buy a same config and also tell me how do you find the performance in games?


----------



## arpanmukherjee1 (Nov 25, 2010)

abhidev said:


> Hey how much does ur Proccy, mobo and Ram cost you...?



32.6 K
(1.5 months old price)



abhidev said:


> tell me how do you find the performance in games?



should have started a new thread but still..

Unigine Heaven Benchmark > dx11 >
min fps: 43
max fps: 102

Unigine Tropics Benchmark  >
min fps: 97
max fps: 188

played :
>Prince of Persia: The Forgotten Sand
>burnout paradise
>nfs hot pursuit
>COD MW2
>HAWX

all at 1600X900 res. 4X FSAA. all graphics options at max.
no frames dropped and no lagging

just loving the GFX churning out the frames


----------



## furious_gamer (Nov 25, 2010)

@abhidev -- see ur siggy
Core 2 duo *E45000 *2.2gHz , ASUS P5GCMX , 2GB Transcend , Corsair VX 550w, MSI R5770 HAWK Edition 1GB, CM HAF-922, LG 21.5" LCD, I-ball 2.1 speakers


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Nov 25, 2010)

Take hardware discussions out of this thread please. Ta

@arpanmukharjee, post your pseudocode/solution in this thread if you can


----------

